# bored.......



## medic03 (Feb 4, 2005)

so it's 11pm here on a friday night and I'm bored. They switched my work shift from the evenings to 7am-7pm for this weekend (sat and sunday) and I am NOT a morning person.  I won't be able to fall asleep until 3 or 4am and I have to be up at 5:30 for work.  uggggg, this sucks.  Anyway what are you all up to? going out? Drinking? hooking up?   
Who do you people usually go out with at night? I hang out with a lot of people in the EMS and RN fields. I have friends outside these circles, but they have no idea what my job is like.  oh well, have a safe and happy weekend. Enjoy the super bowl if your a football fan (i'm not)


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm on duty...6 PM tonight until 6 AM Monday. We have three crews that rotate, so we're "on" every third weekend. Basically means I have to stay in town and respond to any calls. I'm actually staffing the ambulance right now 'til tomorrow morning at 8 when we go in for station maintenance.

Lately, haven't had much time for going out. Between work, the department, a city council sub-committee I sit on (representing the dept.), church committees and other volunteer stuff, I seem to have something going on most every night...and when I don't, I just want to relax. Oh yeah, have a 14 month old little girl too.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm in pretty much the same position. Work/school/kids/house.  I'm supposed to be doing a research paper at the moment, but I keep getting distracted by websites. (I'm the queen of procrastination) It's also my husbands weekend on duty (he works 6pm to 6am) and we have a 2 y/o & a 4y/o. When we do go out we usually drop off the kids and go out to dinner then play some pool, but that's maybe once a month. Mostly on Jay's weekend off duty my brother and husband's comrades come over to play the xbox while I study (they work together). Or we take the kids to the beach. Usual stuff.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

what do you mean by this term "go out"? i have never heard of such a term... what means?


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Feb 4 2005, 11:07 PM
> * so it's 11pm here on a friday night and I'm bored. They switched my work shift from the evenings to 7am-7pm for this weekend (sat and sunday) and I am NOT a morning person.  I won't be able to fall asleep until 3 or 4am and I have to be up at 5:30 for work.  uggggg, this sucks.  Anyway what are you all up to? going out? Drinking? hooking up?
> Who do you people usually go out with at night? I hang out with a lot of people in the EMS and RN fields. I have friends outside these circles, but they have no idea what my job is like.  oh well, have a safe and happy weekend. Enjoy the super bowl if your a football fan (i'm not) *


 You should have called me...

So you're working 7 - 7... that means you can stop by after work for my StuporBowl party...


----------



## Phridae (Feb 5, 2005)

Superbowl? Wow, I didn't know that was this weekend. I don't even know whos playing.


----------



## 40sCutest (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Feb 5 2005, 08:47 AM
> * Superbowl? Wow, I didn't know that was this weekend. I don't even know whos playing. *


 WHAT?!?!?! Sorry but I don't know how you can work anywhere near a firehouse and not know who is playing.... E-A-G-L-E-S Go EAGLES!!!!!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest+Feb 5 2005, 12:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (40sCutest @ Feb 5 2005, 12:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Feb 5 2005, 08:47 AM
> * Superbowl? Wow, I didn't know that was this weekend. I don't even know whos playing. *


WHAT?!?!?! Sorry but I don't know how you can work anywhere near a firehouse and not know who is playing.... E-A-G-L-E-S Go EAGLES!!!!!! [/b][/quote]
 Who are they????


Jon


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 5, 2005)

What am I doing this weekend?  Well not what I am suppose to.  I have a test on mobity for nursing on Monday.  Work tommarrow morning (Sunday) from 7-3.  Worked this mornining from 7-10.  And am on call.  I will probley be sleeping a lot as I am exhusted from having this cold.  Put it this way I am sick of being sick.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 5, 2005)

I do not like footabll on the tube much either. I am on shift tommorrow so I will watch the superbowl only because of that. Otherwise I am just waiting impatiently for the beginning of the NASCAR season!!   My Sundays will then have meaning once again.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 5, 2005)

Playing pool is as close as I get to sports   h34r:


----------



## Phridae (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 5 2005, 04:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 5 2005, 04:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are they????


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Seriously, I havent heard anything from anyone. I even go have coffee most morning at the firehouse and theres been no talk.


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Feb 6 2005, 10:17 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Feb 6 2005, 10:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I havent heard anything from anyone. I even go have coffee most morning at the firehouse and theres been no talk. [/b][/quote]
 Yeah - 40's, WhackerDude, and myself are all from Philadelphia area.

So we have to cheer for the team that manages to break our hearts year after year:

GO EAGLES!!!!!


Oh, and I saw this and thought it was appropriate:

*Bud Light Presents, Real Men of Genius: Today we salute you, oh loyal Philadelphia Eagles fan.  You, for the past 24 years, have waited for your birds to return to the Superbowl. Week after week you have sang the Eagles' fight song, spelled out your team's name loudly for all to hear, and danced along with TO.  You have thanked Freddie Mitchell's hands for being so great and God for the current weather conditions.  Others try to rain on your parade, but you preach a higher gospel - one team, one city, one dream.   So crack open an ice-cold Bud Light, drop down and get your Eagle on, and welcome your Eagles to Superbowl XXXIX!*


----------



## Margaritaville (Feb 7, 2005)

Well I worked my 24 on Sunday. Watched the Superbowl cause my partner wanted too.

No one had a wardrobe malfunction this year, thank goodness. I was bored to tears, so I posted last night during the game. I am from Maryland so if the Ravens weren't playing in it, I don't care if I watch or not.

Now kids - 2 more weeks - Daytona 500. You can be sure I won't want to be on the computer during the race. Thank goodness NASCAR will be back. I think I am going to the dover race this year - YEAH! :lol:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Feb 7 2005, 08:25 AM
> * Well I worked my 24 on Sunday. Watched the Superbowl cause my partner wanted too.
> 
> No one had a wardrobe malfunction this year, thank goodness. I was bored to tears, so I posted last night during the game. I am from Maryland so if the Ravens weren't playing in it, I don't care if I watch or not.
> ...


 Oh good another NASCAR fan in the midst!!! We go to Vegas every year we can. We also go see the Busch drivers down at Pikes Peak every year.

I hate it for all you Eagles fans out there. It was a good game as far as no one getting blown out anyway...


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 7, 2005)

Hehehe.... Wouldn't you be jealous to know that I live 45 minutes from Daytona!


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 7, 2005)

Well yes except for the humidity... Went to Daytona a couple of years ago. I have never sweat so much sitting in one place in my life. I will stay up here in the rocky mountain crisp air.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 6 2005, 12:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 6 2005, 12:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - 40's, WhackerDude, and myself are all from Philadelphia area.

So we have to cheer for the team that manages to break our hearts year after year:

GO EAGLES!!!!!


Oh, and I saw this and thought it was appropriate:

*Bud Light Presents, Real Men of Genius: Today we salute you, oh loyal Philadelphia Eagles fan.  You, for the past 24 years, have waited for your birds to return to the Superbowl. Week after week you have sang the Eagles' fight song, spelled out your team's name loudly for all to hear, and danced along with TO.  You have thanked Freddie Mitchell's hands for being so great and God for the current weather conditions.  Others try to rain on your parade, but you preach a higher gospel - one team, one city, one dream.   So crack open an ice-cold Bud Light, drop down and get your Eagle on, and welcome your Eagles to Superbowl XXXIX!* [/b][/quote]
 And who lost?  :lol:


----------



## 40sCutest (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't even want to talk about that whole losing thing.... I'm just a little angry.


----------



## medic03 (Feb 7, 2005)

if the eagles had scored a TD at the end, I would have won 16 grand on a $300 box

 :angry:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 7, 2005)

"Well yes except for the humidity... Went to Daytona a couple of years ago. I have never sweat so much sitting in one place in my life. I will stay up here in the rocky mountain crisp air. "

---------------------------


You get used to the humidity here, it's really not bad, I remember it being more humid in NY a few summers.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 7 2005, 10:26 PM
> * "Well yes except for the humidity... Went to Daytona a couple of years ago. I have never sweat so much sitting in one place in my life. I will stay up here in the rocky mountain crisp air. "
> 
> ---------------------------
> ...


 I can not imagine getting used to it. How do you get used to being wet with your clothes sticking to you??  :lol:


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 8 2005, 09:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 8 2005, 09:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Feb 7 2005, 10:26 PM
> * "Well yes except for the humidity... Went to Daytona a couple of years ago. I have never sweat so much sitting in one place in my life. I will stay up here in the rocky mountain crisp air. "
> 
> ---------------------------
> ...


I can not imagine getting used to it. How do you get used to being wet with your clothes sticking to you??  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Actually - being wet isn't such a bad thing... hehehehe...okay sorry, I'll behave.  I was playing with manikins tonight... practicing my OPA and NPA skills.    


Florida isn't a bad place to live, as long as you have a stockpile of plywood.  (Hurricanes).  
I like a place where you can still wear a tank top and shorts in the dead of winter!! It's great!  Not to mention, you will never get bored here.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 9, 2005)

I can not imagine getting used to it. How do you get used to being wet with your clothes sticking to you??  


________________________




AIR CONDITIONING!!!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 9 2005, 10:22 AM
> * I can not imagine getting used to it. How do you get used to being wet with your clothes sticking to you??
> 
> 
> ...


 by spending days and days hoping in the shower while still dressed????


  :lol:   
Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 9, 2005)

Jon that only happens when the air conditioner breaks or power goes out. I've actually done that lol.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 9 2005, 01:29 PM
> * Jon that only happens when the air conditioner breaks or power goes out. I've actually done that lol. *


 So I guess ya dont get outside much then...


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL, you mean you can't tell?


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 9 2005, 07:42 PM
> * LOL, you mean you can't tell? *


  :lol:


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

:lol:   Who really has a chance to get out much?   :lol: 


I have already canceled my social life because of school... that took alot for me...  :lol: 

This is now my social life...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 10, 2005)

I can so relate to that.  My social life now consists of going to a steakhouse after class to review the material we are going to be tested on the next class.  But don't stay to late, because I still have a 45 minute drive home.


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Feb 10 2005, 10:21 AM
> * I can so relate to that.  My social life now consists of going to a steakhouse after class to review the material we are going to be tested on the next class.  But don't stay to late, because I still have a 45 minute drive home. *


 Sounds like me...

Sunday - study all day; Study group at 4pm til late
Monday - Work 7-5pm Family night (w/ hubby and kids)
Tuesday - Work 7-4:30pm; Class 6-10pm
Wednesday - Work 7-4:30pm; Class 6-10pm
Thursday - Work 7-4:30pm; Class 6-10pm
Friday -  - Work 7-5:00pm - Eat out with husband and kids...go home, study
Saturday - study all day


Thats my life right now.... It works for me, because I am doing well in the class, but I don't see much of my family and I never see my friends... It kinda sucks, but I know in the end it will be worth it.

11 more weeks to go.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 10, 2005)

What is this, "social life" you are talking about? :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 10, 2005)

At least you have a schedule!

I wait for phone calls to tell me what I'm doing on the days I don't have class. I take care of my kids, clean the house and study in between.


SUCKS!


And I don't even want to THINK about medic school!


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 10, 2005)

There's an aweful lot of studying goin on round here!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent_@Feb 10 2005, 09:36 AM
> *
> I have already canceled my social life because of school... that took alot for me...  :lol:
> 
> This is now my social life... *


 Second the motion

Jon


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

OMGosh... We had a test tonight...it was tough. 50 questions... mostly covers rapid trauma assessment, initial assessment, ongoing assessment...etc etc.  I think I was expecting more technical questions and not scenerio questions... WOW... I got an 88 on this test... I did pretty good but still, most of it was unexpected. 

Anyways, should I expect more and more scenerio type questions as the class progresses??  I want to me more prepared the next time.

Thanks...


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent_@Feb 10 2005, 10:30 PM
> * WOW... I got an 88 on this test... I did pretty good but still, most of it was unexpected.
> 
> *


 Mazel-Tov


Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes Student, by the end of class there's nothing but scenario questions...


There is a lot of studying around here, I have an easy semester this round thankfully. Only 2 classes and one of them is over next Tues (a mini-semester class).  Last semester I took EMT-B, Anatomy I AND Humanitites, I'm still getting over that one.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Feb 7 2005, 06:49 PM
> * I don't even want to talk about that whole losing thing.... I'm just a little angry. *


 you aren't the only one...

If you look at the spread, we did win... by 4 points.


----------



## medic03 (Feb 13, 2005)

I just took the most challenging test I have ever seen as a medic, the FC-P exam.  it's a flight certified-paramedic exam and it knocked my socks off. A 50% passing rate when this test first came out, now it's something like 75%.  Wasn't as tough as I thought it was going to be, but just very difficult to get through. Check out the link to see what was expected for the test.  I'm glad the place I work for doesn't require you to have this cert. We train our own on procedures, so my job is safe for now   
flight test crap needed to know......


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2005)

Good Lord!!!


There was a nice little list of books there though that I'm going to have to add to my collection.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Feb 13 2005, 11:30 AM
> * I just took the most challenging test I have ever seen as a medic, the FC-P exam.  it's a flight certified-paramedic exam and it knocked my socks off. A 50% passing rate when this test first came out, now it's something like 75%.  Wasn't as tough as I thought it was going to be, but just very difficult to get through. Check out the link to see what was expected for the test.  I'm glad the place I work for doesn't require you to have this cert. We train our own on procedures, so my job is safe for now
> flight test crap needed to know...... *


 Good for you - now that you're done I owe you a drink.      We need to get together soon!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey EMTStudent-  I think I am taking the same test tonight.  Patient Assessment - Chapters 7-12.  And yes, its 4 am and I cannot sleep, so I figured I would re-read the chapter.

I sure hope we get more than 50 questions though.


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Feb 13 2005, 11:30 AM
> * I just took the most challenging test I have ever seen as a medic, the FC-P exam.  it's a flight certified-paramedic exam and it knocked my socks off. A 50% passing rate when this test first came out, now it's something like 75%.  Wasn't as tough as I thought it was going to be, but just very difficult to get through. Check out the link to see what was expected for the test.  I'm glad the place I work for doesn't require you to have this cert. We train our own on procedures, so my job is safe for now
> flight test crap needed to know...... *


 Mazel Tov


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Feb 13 2005, 10:30 AM
> * I just took the most challenging test I have ever seen as a medic, the FC-P exam.  it's a flight certified-paramedic exam and it knocked my socks off. A 50% passing rate when this test first came out, now it's something like 75%.  Wasn't as tough as I thought it was going to be, but just very difficult to get through. Check out the link to see what was expected for the test.  I'm glad the place I work for doesn't require you to have this cert. We train our own on procedures, so my job is safe for now
> flight test crap needed to know...... *


 All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Feb 14 2005, 05:24 AM
> * Hey EMTStudent-  I think I am taking the same test tonight.  Patient Assessment - Chapters 7-12.  And yes, its 4 am and I cannot sleep, so I figured I would re-read the chapter.
> 
> I sure hope we get more than 50 questions though. *


 Hey Princess!

Sounds like it... what book are you using???

I don't have mine with me (at work) but I will PM you with the book name...

I found out that less than half the class passed that test, so they have to do it over.  (Ouch!)  I feel really bad for one of my classmates...she studies very hard and puts a good effort into it, and she didn't pass the test. She knows the stuff too, but I think she suffers from really bad test anxiety.  

We are doing "Communication, Documentation & Respiratory Emergencies" this week.... chapers 11, 12 and 14.

Hopefull we will have our clinical signups this week since last week it was canceled.  Our clinicals were supposed to start next Sunday...   :unsure: 
I am very nervous.

Anyways, hope things go well with that test!!! Let me know how you did?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 14, 2005)

We are using the Brady Emergency Care Ed 10.

Yep, patient assessment test tonight.  Chapters 7-12.  I had to pee so bad during the test, I went through the 100 questions in about 20 minutes.  Turned it in.  Said Yep as the instructor asked if I was sure and headed for the door.

While we were standing around waiting for our grades of course we were talking about questions.  I went through the test so fast I couldn't really remember the questions on there.  But the one I do remember was "How do you check for Hypoxia in a dark skinned person?" (or something like that.)  

And sure enough I picked C.  The whites of the eyes.

I know its wrong.  I knew it then.

One girl in the class made a point of saying just how "f'ing stupid" and she couldn't believe what a "dumb ***" I must have been for choosing whites of the eyes.  I just smiled and said "Maybe we shouldn't go down this road.  You know, rehashing who is actually doing better in this class."

Instructor calls us up.  Hands back grades.  I got a 90!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YEA!!!!!!!!!!  

We won't discuss who failed.  There was only one.  And she wasn't calling anybody "f-ing anything" as she stomped her feet and swore the entire way to her car.


----------



## medic03 (Feb 20, 2005)

ok people, I'm soooooo f@ckin' excited. I passed that flight certified - Paramedic test that I wrote about a few pages back in this thread.  My current job on the heli doesn't require it, but now it's official, and I can go anywhere I want in the USA.  Wooooo, go me......


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Feb 20 2005, 09:07 PM
> * ok people, I'm soooooo f@ckin' excited. I passed that flight certified - Paramedic test that I wrote about a few pages back in this thread.  My current job on the heli doesn't require it, but now it's official, and I can go anywhere I want in the USA.  Wooooo, go me......   *


 YAYAYAYAYAY!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 20, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!    


That's just Awesome!!! Very happy for you!


----------



## Phridae (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 21, 2005)

congrats


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, but can you actually fly the 'bird'?  No?  Then I'm not impressed.  Just Kidding.

Congratulations!!!!!

Chimp


----------



## Jon (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Feb 20 2005, 09:07 PM
> * ok people, I'm soooooo f@ckin' excited. I passed that flight certified - Paramedic test that I wrote about a few pages back in this thread.  My current job on the heli doesn't require it, but now it's official, and I can go anywhere I want in the USA.  Wooooo, go me......   *


 Congrats.

Can I go for a ride with you? can I? Can I??? PLEEEASE!?!?


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 21 2005, 05:45 PM
> * Can I go for a ride with you? can I? Can I??? PLEEEASE!?!? *


 Sorry, me first.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 21 2005, 05:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 21 2005, 05:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-medic03_@Feb 20 2005, 09:07 PM
> * ok people, I'm soooooo f@ckin' excited. I passed that flight certified - Paramedic test that I wrote about a few pages back in this thread. My current job on the heli doesn't require it, but now it's official, and I can go anywhere I want in the USA. Wooooo, go me......  *


Congrats.

Can I go for a ride with you? can I? Can I??? PLEEEASE!?!?


Jon [/b][/quote]
 As a patient?

Does that mean someone has to hurt you first?   

Because I've always wanted to see how a taser worked..


----------



## Jon (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 21 2005, 08:42 PM
> * Because I've always wanted to see how a taser worked.. *


 Thats mean............MOMMMMMM!!!!! :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 21 2005, 09:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 21 2005, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Blueeighty8_@Feb 21 2005, 08:42 PM
> * Because I've always wanted to see how a taser worked.. *


Thats mean............MOMMMMMM!!!!! :lol: [/b][/quote]


----------



## medic03 (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8+Feb 21 2005, 08:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Blueeighty8 @ Feb 21 2005, 08:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a patient?

Does that mean someone has to hurt you first?   

Because I've always wanted to see how a taser worked.. [/b][/quote]
 lol, that's funny.  :lol:


----------

